# Menard county 12pt



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

It was such a perfect afternoon Saturday I picked up the Mathews and left the rifle at camp. Sitting in a tripod nestled up in an oak, in the shade, wind in my face, sun at my back, PERFECT. An hour later out walks two spikes. Twenty minutes later a nice 2.5 year old 8pt. Ten minutes latÃ¨r 3 does with baby's. At fifty yards out steps this 12 pt. he walks to 40 yards and starts to tend a scrape. He chases the bucks around and goes to say hi to the does. He turns around and goes to run the other buck again. I'm at full draw, he pauses at 30 yards broadside. I let the rage chisel tip loose, he jumps up and forward, to late the chisel tip is there! The hit was alittle back so I backed out. I took my tracking dog ( the best border collie ever) back this am and she track him down.
How cool is that ?

Also called this fox for the wife to shoot. I got the hide out of the deal for tying some flys.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Great buck and story!! Congrats!!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Man that is one good looking buck.


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice buck, lots can happen from the time you release till impact >even at 30yrds, good follow up...WW


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Awesome buck, congrats...


----------



## cujo489 (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats. Great deer. If you don't mind where in Menard co? We hunt just outside of Menard. And yes, it was a beautiful weather up there his weekend. No luck on our hunts. Just young bucks and does. Again very nice buck.


----------



## Bloodstain (Nov 20, 2009)

awesome buck... i too hunt in menard east of town and have noticed the bucks have been getting bigger the past 10 years.. im after a typical 12 point myself... heading there in the morning after work.. congrats


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome buck, congrats!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Great deer for that area for sure, heck nice for many areas no doubt. 

I hunted that area a whole lot years ago, but times and life has a habit of changing things. We had some nice ones but nothing along those lines.

Even better with the bow for sure.


----------



## patskat (May 22, 2004)

congrats ,great deer . i have a ranch on waddell lane my bucks were not moving this weekend ,going back thursday


----------



## cujo489 (Aug 30, 2013)

Heck! you are right past us! All we saw were young ones also. Good luck. we are heading back Thanksgiving.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Look out for my white F250 cause I hunt just past Waddell lane too!


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*menard county*

We are not but about 2 miles from Wadell, Its a small world


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Keep in mind that we are high fenced but here is a menard county brute!


----------



## cujo489 (Aug 30, 2013)

We are just past Waddell lane. I had to look again. First year on this place. Lots of shooting opening morning towards that way from us.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

killer buck !!


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Great buck, congrats


----------

